# AC Compressor Delete



## myusername (Feb 25, 2011)

So I wanted to put this up for informational purposes. A while ago my car started making some weird rattling noises (96 sentra xe). At times, it was a loud and sharp noise, others it was almost silent. It took me a while, but I finally pinpointed the A/C compressor clutch. Local shop estimate= 900$ to replace compressor. I don't have 900 I want to put in this car, if I did it would be going for a turbo. But anyways, I don't really use the ac a lot. I live in Michigan, I NEED HEAT. So, needless to say, I put off the repair. It didn't get better. On Friday I started the car up. It immediately started screaming at me and I had to keep my foot on the gas or it would stall. I knew it was the compressor, but I had things I wanted to do so I drove it anyways. Made it through Friday (loud as hell). Saturday I'm driving to work, not 2 miles from my house, let off the gas and shift to neutral. Stalled. and battery died trying to start. I knew it had to do with the ac compressor so me and my buddy removed the belt for alternator and compressor. cut it, re routed it, and measured a shorter belt. (34 and 3/8"). put the new belt, which had 5 groves not 6, around the alternator, tensioner, and crankshaft. Cleaned the IACV (< stop reading and go do the IACV now). Put her back together, turned the key, fired right up. So the compressor pulley is completely seized, but I left the compressor on. And I still get warm and cool air from the system.

I hope this can help someone. Please let me know if I left anything out.

P.S. for anyone with wobbly wheels or uneven brake wear. for gods sake, check your caliber slide pins and all your brake hardware.


----------



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

hi can you please go into further detail about the a/c delete I want to remove all a/c related parts from my car I live in Hawaii so I dont use the a/c at all. I am a windows down type of guy. I started getting this high pitched squiggling noise at idle I think it might be my a/c compressor.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, Nissan lists an alternator belt for non-AC equipped B14 Sentras/200SX's w/ GA16DE. It's P/N: 11720-0M200. Also, while AC may not be a primary concern in northern states, it does come in helpful with defrosting the windows by taking the moisture out of the air before it is sent out the vents. A used compressor is always an option.


----------



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you that was very helpful. do you have any idea what that high pitched squealing noise is coming from could it be a/c related?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's coming from the compressor clutch, likely the bearing has gone bad. An idler pulley can also have a bearing fail and cause the same noise. If the compressor is locked up, the belt will squeel when the AC clutch is engaged. AC clutches can be replaced, but require tools to do so. Also, the price of the clutch is typically not much differant than the price of an aftermarket reman. compressor assy. w/ clutch, so many choose not to go that route.


----------



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

hi so I went down to my local napa and bought a belt for a 99 sentra 1.6 with no a/c belt. I have the water pump,power steering,belt off but where is the tensioner for the alternator belt? and also I read that you left the compressor on why is that? can I remove mine?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

remove the idler pulley. you will see the bolt that adjusts the tension of the belt. The nut for the pulley is also the lock. Do not move the tension when the nut on the idler pulley is tight. Some people had broke the tensioner bolt this way.


----------



## myusername (Feb 25, 2011)

As far as I'm aware the clutch on this compressor is not serviceable. Ie the whole compressor has to go. Used is always an option, I would have a professional take the refrigerant out of the system. It isn't healthy stuff.


----------



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

I noticed a sensor in the a/c system near the radiator I was wondering if removing this will cause a check engine light did your throw a code ? cause I want to remove everything in the system in from my car. Also you mentioned before using a 34 3/8 inch belt, will that get good enough tension?wont be close to hitting the other side of the after putting it around the idler arm? I tried using the non a/c belt but it didnt work. In the end I figured that the sentra without a/c must have had no idler pulley and the alternator was is used to tighten the belt.


----------



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry and also how did you go about cleaning the IACV ?


----------



## dumpstar123 (May 3, 2018)

i have a 1995 nissan sentra gxe (production date: 11/1994)

the bearing in the ac compressor was making terrible sounds.
i took it out and replaced it with one from the local junkyard.
it lasted for 2 months before it developed the same issue.
i'm sharing this info to hopefully save somebody else 400 trips to the auto parts stores.



to do an AC DELETE in my car:
--i took both belts off (the water pump / power steering belt is infront of the alternator / ac compressor belt-- so you do have to take both off to swap the alternator belt out for a shorter one)
--i removed the ac compressor completely and used zip ties to keep the hoses and wire away from both the radiator fan and the new serpentine belt.
--i removed the belt tensioner pulley, disassembled it, and reassembled it so that it was pushing the pulley upwards rather than pulling it downwards. then i reinstalled it. at first it didn't look like this was possible, but it is. you have to tighten the adjusting rod until it will clear the spot where it sits in the bracket-- then loosen it into that spot. you do not need any additional spacers or washers or nuts-- it will operate in reverse with the components you already have. and you do not need to buy an alternator adjustment bracket that's made for a sentra without air conditioning. you JUST have to make your current tensioner pulley work in reverse.
--the shorter serpentine belt that you need to buy to complete the AC DELETE on this car is:
340K6 aka 6PK0865 aka 1060340
it has 6 ribs and it is 34 inches long.


----------

